
Adbrite launches BritePic - "Steroids for Photos" - domp
http://blogs.business2.com/beta/2007/03/not_ready_brite.html
======
domp
Also on BritePic: <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=7286>

------
razvanr
Nice. It seems a bit complex though for the casual user. But I can see it
catch on.

------
chandrab
I got to say this was idea was very clever. kudos to Phil K!

